# Any one driven from UK, through France to Spain in recent days?



## goneoff (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks to all who responded to my last post but I’ve now given up on trying to catch the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander in January at the same time arrange the results from a Covid test to be available within 72 hours of setting foot in Spain. A PCR test that would guarantee us getting the results in time would cost £590.00 for the two of us. Then the ferry could be delayed! So I am trying to explore the possibilities of driving through France via the tunnel; have any of you guys driven through France into Spain in recent days, say 7-10 days and if so was there any issue on the border re Covid check, any special documents required PCR test etc? Any help again would be appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## John H (Dec 5, 2020)

If and when our friends get here, I will let you know  They are currently booked on a ferry that is due to get into Caen tonight at 9.30pm French time and will stay in a hotel overnight, travelling through France (hopefully) tomorrow.


----------



## goneoff (Dec 5, 2020)

Appreciate your help. Will be interesting to see how they get on at the border.
Don’t tell them they are pioneering guinea pigs for other travellers


----------



## John H (Dec 5, 2020)

goneoff said:


> Appreciate your help. Will be interesting to see how they get on at the border.
> Don’t tell them they are pioneering guinea pigs for other travellers



They are so desperate to get here, I daren't be negative with them! The only problems that anyone arriving here have had so far seem to be getting through Valencia Province, where the Guardia have apparently turned back some vehicles. Others have come in from all directions without any problems. I have advised our friends to cross the border via the Biarritz route - apart from anything else, at this time of year there is a strong possibility of snow in the Pyrenees.


----------



## kenspain (Dec 5, 2020)

Many village and towns here are closed you need a pass to get through in a lot of places My son is in the Guardia and said that if they don't have a pass to travel then they are told to stop then and turn them around,


----------



## John H (Dec 6, 2020)

Latest update on our friends' progress - their delayed ferry arrived after the French curfew so they couldn't find a hotel and decided to drive through the night. They are now south of Poitiers, heading towards the border at Biarritz and are hoping to be in Spain tonight. The only paperwork they needed on the ferry was the French Government's "Sworn Statement" which can be downloaded from the internet and so far, no-one has stopped them progressing.


----------



## John H (Dec 6, 2020)

New update - they have arrived in Spain and are now near Pamplona where they have booked into a hotel for the night (it is cold and damp outside so they decided on a bit of pampering after driving through France in one day with only a couple of hours sleep on the way - not bad for an 80 year old driver!). There was very little traffic on the motorways and no problems crossing the border - they are just very tired and intend to get here Tuesday, after one more stop.


----------



## goneoff (Dec 6, 2020)

Thank you for all your help John


----------



## REC (Dec 6, 2020)

@John H  ...did they need a bit of paper for Spain.? When we came back in May we printed a paper from the madrid embassy which stated we were travelling back to UK. Also had something stamped at the border...haven't seen anything except the French Attestation for our journey.


----------



## John H (Dec 6, 2020)

REC said:


> @John H  ...did they need a bit of paper for Spain.? When we came back in May we printed a paper from the madrid embassy which stated we were travelling back to UK. Also had something stamped at the border...haven't seen anything except the French Attestation for our journey.



No - they just drove over the unmarked border, as usual. When we drove back to the UK in March, the only piece of paper we had was the French Attestation. Spain only requires paperwork from people who enter by sea or air.


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 6, 2020)

I suspect they are paying tolls to avoid urban areas where possible? In France? And Spain? Perhaps all the way for speed?


----------



## John H (Dec 7, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> I suspect they are paying tolls to avoid urban areas where possible? In France? And Spain? Perhaps all the way for speed?


Yes, they are on toll roads for speed. They originally intended to stay with friends near Cahors but, because their ferry arrived at 11pm instead of the originally planned 7.30am and because of the stories about Valencia police turning people back they changed plans to drive further west. In fact, I suspect they got all the way through France without any human contact at all - automatic toll points and automatic fuel stations. They only ate what they brought with them and probably didn't actually meet anyone till they got to the hotel in Pamplona!


----------



## Phantom (Dec 7, 2020)

Really useful info to know should we venture there for winter, thanks.


----------



## REC (Dec 7, 2020)

John H said:


> No - they just drove over the unmarked border, as usual. When we drove back to the UK in March, the only piece of paper we had was the French Attestation. Spain only requires paperwork from people who enter by sea or air.


Just realised, we crossed _into_ Spain from Portugal, and that was where we were stopped and paperwork issued as transiting across Spain rather than leaving from it? But the borders were closed at that time. The police stamped a per with date and time, reg number and reason for travel. Nobody looked at it again.....automatic tolls and fuel stations.


----------



## John H (Dec 7, 2020)

Well, our friends are nothing if not spontaneous! We had assumed they would approach via Madrid because of the warnings about vehicles being stopped in Valencia Province but they didn't and are stopped for the night north of Alicante, having driven through Valencia. They report no problems at all! Anyway, they should be here by lunchtime tomorrow, so the saga is almost over


----------



## John H (Dec 8, 2020)

The final chapter - they have arrived with no problems (apart from getting flashed on the motorway at 100 mph and thus anticipating a fine in the post!). I know it is only one example but others have arrived here during the latest restrictions and they all report similar stories - empty roads and no problems. Of course, those that did encounter problems wouldn't be here by definition, so make of that what you will. At least it proves that you can get through without having a Covid test and, because of a steady decline in infections, the restrictions may get easier before long. The rates in Spain are back down to the levels they were in mid-August when there were no restrictions (and then they were rising; now they are falling). Here in rural Almeria, we remain Covid-free. Good luck and Merry Christmas to all who are contemplating following in our friends' footsteps.


----------



## goneoff (Dec 8, 2020)

That’s top reporting, better than Sky News. Thank you


----------



## John H (Dec 8, 2020)

And another thing.................................. just had a message from another friend who came through the Tunnel and is now just south of Zaragoza. He reports no problems either.


----------



## mfw (Dec 8, 2020)

John H said:


> The final chapter - they have arrived with no problems (apart from getting flashed on the motorway at 100 mph and thus anticipating a fine in the post!). I know it is only one example but others have arrived here during the latest restrictions and they all report similar stories - empty roads and no problems. Of course, those that did encounter problems wouldn't be here by definition, so make of that what you will. At least it proves that you can get through without having a Covid test and, because of a steady decline in infections, the restrictions may get easier before long. The rates in Spain are back down to the levels they were in mid-August when there were no restrictions (and then they were rising; now they are falling). Here in rural Almeria, we remain Covid-free. Good luck and Merry Christmas to all who are contemplating following in our friends' footsteps.


Thats good then i do feel that the general population is more cautious on things over the water and a safer place to be - than general public here and thats just my view - But i will sit here till i'm ready to move and mot is due in january


----------



## korky (Dec 10, 2020)

Looks as though UK citizens will be barred temporarily, from non-essential travel to EU from Jan 1st, under emergency Covid rules drawn up in October.
We'll be joining a long list of other barred non-EU countries with high infection rates,so don't take it personally. Norway has also confirmed the ban according to the FT.


----------



## John H (Dec 10, 2020)

korky said:


> Looks as though UK citizens will be barred temporarily, from non-essential travel to EU from Jan 1st, under emergency Covid rules drawn up in October.
> We'll be joining a long list of other barred non-EU countries with high infection rates,so don't take it personally. Norway has also confirmed the ban according to the FT.



Yes, I read that too UK travellers to be barred from EU under coronavirus rules after Brexit transition period, report suggests (yahoo.com) and it makes sense that when the transition period ends we will be on the same list as the USA etc. So anyone wanting to get out here would be wise to do it before December 31st. Another advantage of getting here before then is that your EHIC will be valid for the length of your stay.


----------



## terry111 (Dec 10, 2020)

Presumably everyone will have to be back within 90 days of 1st January, unless they get a visa. Is that correct?


----------



## quilkin (Dec 10, 2020)

John H said:


> ....... So anyone wanting to get out here would be wise to do it before December 31st.........


Good point and I am thinking the same. I know this thread is mostly about getting to Spain via France, but what about France itself at present? Are campsites in the South open, are aires open, are we welcomed, or are there partial lockdowns everywhere?
I'm aware that most insurance cover  won't be valid.


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 10, 2020)

terry111 said:


> Presumably everyone will have to be back within 90 days of 1st January, unless they get a visa. Is that correct?


Yes unless you can get a visa, so not tourism.


----------



## John H (Dec 10, 2020)

quilkin said:


> Good point and I am thinking the same. I know this thread is mostly about getting to Spain via France, but what about France itself at present? Are campsites in the South open, are aires open, are we welcomed, or are there partial lockdowns everywhere?
> I'm aware that most insurance cover  won't be valid.



Can't comment on the Covid situation in France but it gets pretty cool there in December! As for insurance, EHIC will still be valid if you get there before 31st December and you should check with your vehicle insurance company to see if you are covered. We are with Safeguard and they have confirmed our cover despite FCO advice.


----------



## John H (Dec 10, 2020)

terry111 said:


> Presumably everyone will have to be back within 90 days of 1st January, unless they get a visa. Is that correct?



Yes - our ferry back is booked for the end of March


----------



## REC (Dec 10, 2020)

AXa through AIB gave us a green card and did not say we weren't insured and obviously knew where we are going. 
Travel insurance would be more likely to be invalid especially for covid if going against advice. As others have said, EHIC covers us if trip before end December, after that we can register with Portuguese Healthcare and get state cover there (resident permit) even though only temporary resident.


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 11, 2020)

REC said:


> AXa through AIB gave us a green card and did not say we weren't insured and obviously knew where we are going.
> Travel insurance would be more likely to be invalid especially for covid if going against advice. As others have said, EHIC covers us if trip before end December, after that we can register with Portuguese Healthcare and get state cover there (resident permit) even though only temporary resident.


Adrian Flux for ERS gave us a green card with a letter warning us that motorhome insurance may be invalidated or partially invalidated if we did anything illegal.


----------



## John H (Dec 11, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> Adrian Flux for ERS gave us a green card with a letter warning us that motorhome insurance may be invalidated or partially invalidated if we did anything illegal.


Surely your insurance would be invalid if you did anything illegal under any circumstances!


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 11, 2020)

John H said:


> Surely your insurance would be invalid if you did anything illegal under any circumstances!


I agree. They were just trying to dissuade us I feel.
 I suspect hypothetically you may be covered for damage to others even if doing something illegal.


----------



## witzend (Dec 11, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> I agree. They were just trying to dissuade us I feel.
> I suspect hypothetically you may be covered for damage to others even if doing something illegal.


The law is if a insurance company accepts You as a risk no matter what Your doing they have to cover you for 3rd party claims (other People and their property)


----------



## John H (Dec 11, 2020)

witzend said:


> The law is if a insurance company accepts You as a risk no matter what Your doing they have to cover you for 3rd party claims (other People and their property)


I agree - I put it badly last time. What I should have said is that you would not be covered for any claim that you make if acting illegally. Third parties affected by your actions should be covered whatever. Having said that, the Insurance company would have a good case to sue you for what they had to pay out to the third party.


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 11, 2020)

John H said:


> I agree - I put it badly last time. What I should have said is that you would not be covered for any claim that you make if acting illegally. Third parties affected by your actions should be covered whatever. Having said that, the Insurance company would have a good case to sue you for what they had to pay out to the third party.


I think it is just third party injury that insurers are required to cover not property damage and yes they are able to try to recover their outlay from the insured


----------



## Markd (Dec 11, 2020)

korky said:


> Looks as though UK citizens will be barred temporarily, from non-essential travel to EU from Jan 1st, under emergency Covid rules drawn up in October.
> We'll be joining a long list of other barred non-EU countries with high infection rates,so don't take it personally. Norway has also confirmed the ban according to the FT.


Agreed - but won't say much more as pointing this out can get a thread shut down!


----------



## Markd (Dec 11, 2020)

quilkin said:


> Good point and I am thinking the same. I know this thread is mostly about getting to Spain via France, but what about France itself at present? Are campsites in the South open, are aires open, are we welcomed, or are there partial lockdowns everywhere?
> I'm aware that most insurance cover  won't be valid.


In the new year UK will be lose transition benefits and will become a full non EU country - as such EU wide entry rules will apply.
It seems very likely that we won't be added to the list of 8 countries whose covid19 infection rates are low enough to allow non essential entry.
If you want to get in now is the time to go - if you can get a ferry-tunnel booking.


----------



## kenspain (Dec 11, 2020)

This comes from my son today they have been told that there is many  reports coming  about forged euros so far they have been 20 and 10 euro notes so have a good look if you change any money.


----------



## mfw (Dec 12, 2020)

kenspain said:


> This comes from my son today they have been told that there is many  reports coming  about forged euros so far they have been 20 and 10 euro notes so have a good look if you change any money.


Nearly got caught in bulgaria changing pounds for Levs by a guy standing next to a exchange kiosk - notes were new but didn't look right - so i backed out wise move because i checked an original later - guy was a chancer on unwary tourists


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Dec 13, 2020)

goneoff said:


> Thanks to all who responded to my last post but I’ve now given up on trying to catch the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander in January at the same time arrange the results from a Covid test to be available within 72 hours of setting foot in Spain. A PCR test that would guarantee us getting the results in time would cost £590.00 for the two of us. Then the ferry could be delayed! So I am trying to explore the possibilities of driving through France via the tunnel; have any of you guys driven through France into Spain in recent days, say 7-10 days and if so was there any issue on the border re Covid check, any special documents required PCR test etc? Any help again would be appreciated. Thanks again


There is a good few who went just before 5 th November because they wrote on here about going down to Almeria. I don’t know what it’s like now as of course Kent is in tier 3. We are just waiting to hear the latest on the 16th.We think we will still be in tier 3 as numbers are going up here in Dover. If you can look back at the last issue you could find the people who went to Cabo de Gato and see how they are getting on . I was so jealous we nearly went but it was the thought of getting the virus in Spain put me off.


----------



## John H (Dec 13, 2020)

Hazel said:


> There is a good few who went just before 5 th November because they wrote on here about going down to Almeria. I don’t know what it’s like now as of course Kent is in tier 3. We are just waiting to hear the latest on the 16th.We think we will still be in tier 3 as numbers are going up here in Dover. If you can look back at the last issue you could find the people who went to Cabo de Gato and see how they are getting on . I was so jealous we nearly went but it was the thought of getting the virus in Spain put me off.



We are in Almeria Province at the moment (at Los Escullos, Cabo de Gata) and the Covid rates are very low. The campsite has never recorded a case and the immediate region has only recorded two cases (neither fatal) so if you fancy some winter sun, here is as safe as anywhere in the world


----------



## Petes (Dec 13, 2020)

We are booked in their from the 23rd of January but I suspect that won’t be as it looks like at the moment we won’t be able to travel come Jan 1st. Can’t go earlier for family reasons. 
still live in hope


----------



## John H (Dec 13, 2020)

Petes said:


> We are booked in their from the 23rd of January but I suspect that won’t be as it looks like at the moment we won’t be able to travel come Jan 1st. Can’t go earlier for family reasons.
> still live in hope


Good luck


----------



## 2cv (Dec 13, 2020)

Unfortunately the virus is being spread by international travel, as scientifically demonstrated HERE.
Perhaps those contemplating overseas travel should consider what may be the consequences for others whilst the pandemic continues.


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 14, 2020)

2cv said:


> Unfortunately the virus is being spread by international travel, as scientifically demonstrated HERE.
> Perhaps those contemplating overseas travel should consider what may be the consequences for others whilst the pandemic continues.


You are correct however the virus is already embedded in French Spanish and UK populations and at very similar concentrations per head.  This is a quote from your link "Once introduced, spread is driven by travel, and then onward spread by population density." 
 I would suggest that Europe is  in the onward spread condition.  
Travel, the way we personally  do it, involves less contact chains than staying at home. It is social contacts and chains of them, that spread the virus primarily. Travel is only a problem if it  significantly increases social contact chains? 
  Travel to New Zealand or South Korea would be very different, but they do quarantine effectively.


----------



## mfw (Dec 15, 2020)

I think the way things change at the moment some will get through and some wont - so best option is probably just to bite the bullet and go for it if you want to go - plenty of food and keep water topped up at every opportunity


----------



## Moped (Dec 15, 2020)

Driving through France to Spain is the most economic solution as lower priced crossings and no PCR test requirement. It does appear from feedback on this thread that this is entirely possible with little interference from French authorities. Nor from the Spanish when transiting Spain. All as long as appropriate forms are completed.

Things can change rapidly though . We are now planning to travel early January. 

Put simply, we are going to leave everything to the last minute, and if U.K. residents are barred from entering Europe from 1st January, so be it.


----------



## Mo and John C (Dec 15, 2020)

John H said:


> If and when our friends get here, I will let you know  They are currently booked on a ferry that is due to get into Caen tonight at 9.30pm French time and will stay in a hotel overnight, travelling through France (hopefully) tomorrow.


My sister in law and her hubby drove back two weeks ago. They were booked onto the Santander crossing, but due to the Pcr test, which was expensive and not guaranteed, they altered their crossing and sailed into Caen. Drove through France, no bother at all. Crossed into Spain with no issues, and are now back home in Denia. Saved a lot of money even taking into account the extra fuel costs driving thru France.


----------

